# What kind of wood is this?



## neens (Mar 5, 2008)

I need some help idetnifying wood. It came down in my aunts yard during strong wind storm when a larger tree fell on it. Thought it might be good for smoking because it has a sweet smell to it. Problem is I have no idea what it is and didnt want to smoke with something bad. My uncle thinks its apple but I don't know. I can always snap a few more pics if you want to see something else the wood is right across the street.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

hmmmm-seems to be a hatch of a shrimp boat,or my sexaterey been sitting on it. sheesh i bad.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

i can't tell from the bark-I a dang good woodworker but I have my limitations.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

heartwood looks like osage-did the tree have leaves or neediles? sp?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

is a pretty heartwood.


----------



## neens (Mar 5, 2008)

had nothing so i am guessing leaves because needles would still be on this time of year


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

leaves means a hard wood


----------



## desertlites (Mar 5, 2008)

to orange for apple from what i see


----------



## scottfish1 (Mar 5, 2008)

To me it looks like  Hawthorne. ss


----------



## neens (Mar 5, 2008)

Can't get leaves from just this tree. It fell from about 4 feet in past the tree line.

I split some and set it a blaze in my fire pit, not my smoker, it took some doing to get it going its so wet but once it did the smoke did smell very sweet. Don't know if this helps at all.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 6, 2008)

As red as it is, it makes me think it's cherry....but the bark doesn't quite look right to me.  Could be a difference between Eastern cherry and Mid-Western cherry as I am in Iowa.......???


----------



## irwinwd (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with Texas hunter, it looks like hickory to me.  We have some and have lost some others and based on the bark that's what is looks like.  One clue would be hickory is really, really hard.  If you have a lot of trouble cutting it, that might be a clue.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 6, 2008)

What part of the country are you from?  That would make identification a bit easier.


----------



## neens (Mar 6, 2008)

My bad I live in Conneticut pretty close to the shore line.

No this is some what soft compared to hickory. I have tried to split green hickory and this wood split much, much easier than hickory.


----------



## irwinwd (Mar 6, 2008)

hickory splits nice, it is hard to cut.  In general, I've always found harder woods split better than softer woods.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 6, 2008)

that explains-it's from a shrimp boat-I bet a soft wood.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 6, 2008)

I figured you were from the north east, as am I.  Looks like cherry to me, hickory just doesnt grow in our neck of the woods.


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have a county extension agent near you, they can tell in a heartbeat.  Might be worth a call.     Keith


----------



## jerkyaddict (Mar 6, 2008)

i agree with texas it is looking hickory , but you could alway's hack a lil piece off and get it burnin and woft some up in the nostrils...i'm no wood spe******t but it just looks to big to be apple ?


----------



## irwinwd (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm just outside of Harrisburg, Pa and we have at least a dozen hickory on our property.


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 6, 2008)

no way its apple, much too red.  I have seen maple that red but the bark looks like clasic cherry.


----------



## neens (Mar 6, 2008)

What is a county extension agent and how might I go about finding one?


----------



## dalmorloson (Mar 6, 2008)

Bark looks very much like black cherry. See if you can find cherry pits on the ground (very small for wild cherry). Dried leaves are serrated oval with rust colored hairs on underside along the stem at base of leaf.


----------



## pne123 (Mar 6, 2008)

at first i thought it was cherry.....was it on the ground long?  the bark is not quite right for cherry.  we do not have hickory here so i have no advice on that one.  use google image search and look for cherry, black hickory bark and look at the pix.

but if could be black cherry if it was on the ground for awhile
http://homepage.mac.com/cohora/plant...herrybark3.jpg


----------



## pne123 (Mar 6, 2008)

and search for "cherry bark" and not just "cherry" if your google filter is turned off....


----------



## bassman (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry Neens, I may have spoken out of turn.  What we have here is the Colorado State University Extension Service.  They have several divisions, including horticulture.  I guess I wasn't thinking when I mentioned it to you.  Sorry!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






         Keith


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Mar 6, 2008)

County extension agents (at least in Nebraska) are there to give folks a hand with information about gardening, farming, nutrition, environmental issues, etc.

To find out about your county extension agent, contact the folks here.

http://www.extension.uconn.edu/pages...itchfield.html


----------



## neens (Mar 6, 2008)

its been down about a month. 

Theres another down tree out there I will have to take some more pics of and see if you guys can help me out with that one too.


----------



## neens (Mar 6, 2008)

heres that other tree that fell to me this one looks more like apple than the other.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 6, 2008)

that one does look a lot morel like apple.....simple test....grill a few burgers and toss some on the coals......if it tastes good, GREAT!......if not....you're not out the price of a boston butt......:D


----------



## pne123 (Mar 6, 2008)

still think it is cherry

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...US261%26sa%3DN


----------



## gobbledot (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree with pne123 I think it is Cherry, I have one in my back yard, I went and looked and it looks like the last pix posted.. My two cents may not be worth much..


----------



## husker-q (Mar 7, 2008)

I believe the first pictures are of a Yellow Poplar.  Note the woodpecker/sapsucker holes across.

High nector tree so would burn sweet.  Worth a shot!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 7, 2008)

We need "Smell-o-vision" on here......If I could get a good whiff of it, I could tell ya if it's cherry or not.......


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like cherry to me....
this is apple... tends to be very knotty:


this is fresh cherry:

for larger views look at this link and click on the pictures:
http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/d...dson/?start=60


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like cherry to me to I cut up some not to long ago. The upper part of a bigger cherry tree has smooth bark like what you have . I would bet cherry.
Jason


----------



## jmedic25 (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like cherry to me.  I hate to be that guy but there is a wide range of answers.  I would hesitate to cook with it until you really identify it.  As long as it is an american hardwood you should be in the clear.  I does not look at all like a needle bearing tree so you should be ok.


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Mar 13, 2008)

If you want to find out 100% fo sure what kind of wood it is before you use it . Look in your phone book for a sawmill close by and take a chunk of it and they'll be able to tell you what it is with out a doubt.

Jason


----------



## jaynik (Mar 13, 2008)

send it to me.  I'll cook with it and tell you if it's any good!


----------



## vburris (Mar 13, 2008)

Looks like some Mulberry I have sapwood is yellow tint and center is brownish color with vertical grain bark.


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 13, 2008)

These skips in the bark look to be a birch???


----------

